# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia >  Reportajes de magia

## Kusako

Hace un par de días vi un reportaje en televisión que decía que la magia necesitaba algo nuevo, el uso de robots o drones para conquistar al mundo, pero pienso que esto no es del todo cierto. Es decir, para impresionar en la magia es cierto que hay que alejarse de los habituales trucos que hemos visto una y otra vez, al menos aquellos que vamos más de una vez al año a un espectáculo de esta clase, porque si hablamos de los pequeños o personas que están iniciándose cualquier truco puede ser bueno. Es aconsejable por lo tanto mezclar lo antiguo con lo nuevo para crear algo interesante, algo que no se aleje de los cánones habituales pero que también atraiga a las nuevas generaciones de la tecnología.

----------


## bydariogamer

Para mí meter robots y drones en la magia es absurdo... Hay tecnolgías recientes (y no son nada electrónico) que sí tienen aplicaciones, pero si vas a meter electricidad, lo ves en la tele.

----------

